# Old stool, the sequel



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Not many left..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

jesus christ... what are you supposed to do with that??


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet you can get parts for the valve if it's a Sloan. On the other hand, replacing a toilet seat like that would be a challenge.


----------

